# Need 1 for sat 17 Dec



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Going out of Destin. Leaving from Hurlburt Fld around 7. I can get you on base with valid ID. Jiggin for AJ's and then we will see what happens. Split gas.


----------



## Terry Fay Hartman (Oct 9, 2011)

*Southern Sleds*

Hey Ron, I am not well versed on how to use this site. I am not even sure the msg " I need one by Sat Dec 17th" was to me regarding a SouthernSled. If so I appoligize for not repling. I think using me straight email address would get to me easier. 
Well here it is the 16th and I just saw this. If you still want one I could overnight it, the cost is 20.00 per sled, plus the postage. 

[email protected]
text or call to 904-629-4389

thank you, Terry


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am looking to fill a spot on the boat for a fishing trip tomorrow.....


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Ron19 said:


> I am looking to fill a spot on the boat for a fishing trip tomorrow.....


Seas expected to be 3-4 tomorrow and 1-2 Sunday, headed out very far?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Spot filled.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

wackydaddy said:


> Seas expected to be 3-4 tomorrow and 1-2 Sunday, headed out very far?



Check your pm's.


----------

